# my sex drive sucks!!



## sxi12345 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dear all,

I am a healthy 29 year old male who has been single for sometime (4yrs) and has recently started a new relationship with the most wonderful person I have ever met. We get on really well and every day just seems to be getting better and better.

My problem is tho we have recently slept together and the 1st and 2nd time I had embarassing erection problems. I just dont seem to be able to keep an erection long enough and its causing me to really stress about it. We have now slept together for the 5th time and still I keep loosing my erection.

I'm not sure if this is due to stress or something medical, but im really scared that is going to cause problems in our new relationship and thinking whether she will eventually loose interest in me.

I have always lived a good sex life without any problems, its just the last 4 yrs or so when I was with my Ex it has declined. Me and my ex never was intimate hardly and I believe this could probably be the cause of my problems as well as stress from my yrs at uni.

I feel that I have forgotten sex completely and feel im really crap at it as its been so long!!! I just feel I don't satisfy her!!

What is a guy to do???


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Get yourself checked out by a doctor first.

If there's nothing mechanical wrong, you may just have a bunch of negative associations with sex that might take a while to work out. If you're lucky, your new partner will be eager to help with that.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

there are alot of things available to help after the doctor visit


----------

